# Has the hayfever season started early?



## Globalti (18 Apr 2020)

Woke up this morning with sneezing, itchy eyes and nose, usual hayfever symptoms, familiar for the last 50 years. Took a Clarityn and now everything has stopped.

Anybody else started early this year?


----------



## keithmac (18 Apr 2020)

My wife had some hayfever trouble yesterday but I've not started yet.

Mine gets bad around end of June normally.


----------



## Julia9054 (18 Apr 2020)

I usually get very mild hayfever that doesn't really bother me at all.
This year I've been dropping antihistamines like they are going out of fashion and living inside a bottle of eyedrops


----------



## Beebo (18 Apr 2020)

My son already has symptoms and I can “feel” the pollen up my nose.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2020)

Tree pollen comes early I only started suffering last year at 63 years old.


----------



## Easytigers (18 Apr 2020)

Both me and the boy have had the same over the last couple of days.


----------



## MartinQ (18 Apr 2020)

My lad has been on his tablets since the start of the week.
Pretty much the usual.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Apr 2020)

Mild winter means everything is early,the fields are yellow already .


----------



## gbb (21 Apr 2020)

Plenty of Rapeseed in bloom out there.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Apr 2020)

Yep back on the daily antihistamines


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Apr 2020)

I have been on mine for a while, it does not help that I am allergic to the cat as well. My daughter gets it really bad and for the last year has been on Grazax https://www.oxfordonlinepharmacy.co.uk/allergies-and-hay-fever/grazax-75-000-sq-t-30-tablets This has been revolutionary and has totally changed her life. Luckily my wife and the private Consultant managed to talk the GP into an NHS prescription as they are pretty expensive, especially when you consider it is at least a 3 year effort. 

We were not so lucky with the Pollen Fruit Syndrome


----------

